# Two estimates for repair



## manny212 (Mar 30, 2016)

OK got these two  from a buddy . I figured they would need a great deal of work to get back to working order . 

I sent out to Authorized Photo Service , in Morton Grove , Il. They have done a bunch of work on my digital stuff and have nothing but high praise . 

Well I sent in these two Cameras and this is the estimates . I think it a bit high , just wondered others might think . Cosmetically the cameras are about a C , B- . 

Does anyone have a shop they prefer to maybe get a second opinion ? Thanks .


----------



## Watchful (Mar 30, 2016)

You can buy a near mint F2 for 249.00 right now. Seems a bit too high to put that much into a camera to have a camera worth less than that amount in the end.


----------



## limr (Mar 30, 2016)

I agree ^^^


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks guys , thats what I was thinking as well !


----------



## compur (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm curious. The estimate on the FE2 says:

1) "Shutter will not fire."
and ...
2) "only 1 battery - requires 2 batteries"

Since point #2 could be the cause of point #1, did anyone try installing 2 fresh batteries and then test the shutter?

Or, did anyone try the shutter at its M250 setting (its only non-battery dependent speed)?


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

compur said:


> I'm curious. The estimate on the FE2 says:
> 
> 1) "Shutter will not fire."
> and ...
> ...



Hmmm Intersting . These guys have done some fantastic work on all my digital bodies and lenses , I have to Imagine they did a thorough job of checking all the systems . No ? Either way I'm not going to fix , kinda cost prohibitive I'm thinking


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 31, 2016)

[QUOTE="manny212, post: 3609364, member: 69899
Hmmm Intersting . These guys have done some fantastic work on all my digital bodies and lenses , I have to Imagine they did a thorough job of checking all the systems . No ? Either way I'm not going to fix , *kinda cost prohibitive I'm thinking*[/QUOTE]

Only if it's not just new batteries


----------



## Watchful (Mar 31, 2016)

It might be a great opportunity to source the parts and learn to do the repairs yourself. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

Watchful said:


> It might be a great opportunity to source the parts and learn to do the repairs yourself. You have nothing to lose.



Great point ! i feel a new project happening ha ! , They are paperweights anyway . LOL


----------



## Watchful (Mar 31, 2016)

Yep. When life gives you lemons, freeze them and throw them back as hard as you can.
Best part of this is: new tools! Woohoo!


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

Wife gonna love me . HAHA !


----------



## gsgary (Mar 31, 2016)

That's about the price of a CLA that us Leica shooters pay every few years to keep our cameras in perfect working order 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Mar 31, 2016)

gsgary said:


> That's about the price of a CLA that us Leica shooters pay every few years to keep our cameras in perfect working order
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Might be time you learned to clean, lubricate and adjust your equipment too then. 

When I had an A/C go out in my truck, they quoted me 1200.00 to fix it. I found that the parts (compressor, drier, lines and evaporator) and tools, (gauges, vacuum pump) only cost around 600.00, so I bought the tools and parts and learned about A/C repair, now I'll never pay for A/C work again.

That's a good thing.

The first time I did a complete tear down and rebuild of a Xerox iGen 4, it was daunting, but it comes down to a lot of very small and easy steps. That's basically what all repair and rebuild jobs come down to.
I do all my own photo equipment maintenance, repairs and adjustments.


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

gsgary said:


> That's about the price of a CLA that us Leica shooters pay every few years to keep our cameras in perfect working order
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Man too rick for my blood. Ha. Wowzer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

Watchful said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > That's about the price of a CLA that us Leica shooters pay every few years to keep our cameras in perfect working order
> ...


They are sending back to me today. I'm going to scour the interwebs to see what u can learn. I have that guy, who has all the manuals, going to see the tools I need and a good pair of readers. Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

For the F2 that really isn't to0 out of line for the work being done.  Remember the F2 came out in 1971 and the last one was made some 36 years ago.  The F2 was the camera of choice of the day.  Parts have not been made for 35 years.  One of my F2's had to have a shutter repair a few years ago and it cost me $400.00 to have it done.  I sent it to Japan to have it done and it took 2 months.  The gentleman that did the repair, was a retired Nikon repair expert on the F2.  After he retired he bought up all the spare parts he could get his hands on.  When I got the thing back it was good as new.  Sadly he has since passed away.  His skills at fixing and refurbishing the F2's was true artistry.  In my situation it was worth it.  That was one of the two F2's I owned since the early 70's and I was not parting with it. 

Sure I could buy a nice F2 used for cheaper, but it wouldn't have been my F2.

Also make sure of which version of the F2 you have.   An early model goes cheap.  A later F2AS in good condition is still going of for $450 to $500.  Not all F2's are alike.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 31, 2016)

It generally is too high a price to get an old camera repaired unless it is worth a LOT of money.
It takes a lot of time and effort to replace internal parts ... usually obtaining the parts is the hardest part.


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> For the F2 that really isn't to0 out of line for the work being done.  Remember the F2 came out in 1971 and the last one was made some 36 years ago.  The F2 was the camera of choice of the day.  Parts have not been made for 35 years.  One of my F2's had to have a shutter repair a few years ago and it cost me $400.00 to have it done.  I sent it to Japan to have it done and it took 2 months.  The gentleman that did the repair, was a retired Nikon repair expert on the F2.  After he retired he bought up all the spare parts he could get his hands on.  When I got the thing back it was good as new.  Sadly he has since passed away.  His skills at fixing and refurbishing the F2's was true artistry.  In my situation it was worth it.  That was one of the two F2's I owned since the early 70's and I was not parting with it.
> 
> Sure I could buy a nice F2 used for cheaper, but it wouldn't have been my F2.
> 
> Also make sure of which version of the F2 you have.   An early model goes cheap.  A later F2AS in good condition is still going of for $450 to $500.  Not all F2's are alike.


I'm actually having my F2 Soverized in England as wee speak. I figured I've already go one near and dear to me, so this one might be a project. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Mar 31, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> It generally is too high a price to get an old camera repaired unless it is worth a LOT of money.
> It takes a lot of time and effort to replace internal parts ... usually obtaining the parts is the hardest part.


Yes, in fact a lot of times parts need to be fabricated for the camera if there are none available anymore.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, I really need a 3D metal printer ... umm, that is affordable.


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Yeah, I really need a 3D metal printer ... umm, that is affordable.


Dude I happen to have one!! [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, they are a lot of fun, eh?


----------



## manny212 (Mar 31, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Yeah, they are a lot of fun, eh?


Broken wating for estimate. Hahaha. No man. I barley have a chisel and Stone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

manny212 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > For the F2 that really isn't to0 out of line for the work being done.  Remember the F2 came out in 1971 and the last one was made some 36 years ago.  The F2 was the camera of choice of the day.  Parts have not been made for 35 years.  One of my F2's had to have a shutter repair a few years ago and it cost me $400.00 to have it done.  I sent it to Japan to have it done and it took 2 months.  The gentleman that did the repair, was a retired Nikon repair expert on the F2.  After he retired he bought up all the spare parts he could get his hands on.  When I got the thing back it was good as new.  Sadly he has since passed away.  His skills at fixing and refurbishing the F2's was true artistry.  In my situation it was worth it.  That was one of the two F2's I owned since the early 70's and I was not parting with it.
> ...


My F and my 2 F2's are near and dear to me as is my Pentax 6X7.  We have all been through a lot together.  They are all old friends from a long time ago. 

I would love to add a Nikon F2 Teak body to my collection.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 31, 2016)

Watchful said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > That's about the price of a CLA that us Leica shooters pay every few years to keep our cameras in perfect working order
> ...


No way I'm taking my Leica's apart it's not worth it is can be doing something else it's not like it's a cheap Nikon

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 1, 2016)

Right... Did you pay more than 662,000.00 for one? That's what the iGens I tore down and rebuilt. There isn't a machine worth too much to learn to repair, IMO.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Right... Did you pay more than 662,000.00 for one? That's what the iGens I tore down and rebuilt. There isn't a machine worth too much to learn to repair, IMO.


No but I'm fitting an attic roof to a £1,000,000 house and another one next week and the week after

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

